# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  06/04/2014 [PACK7] HUAWEI ANDROID UNLOCKER v1.00.0061 !

## mohamed73

What's new ? 
[x] HUAWEI Y210D NEW MEM TYPE SUPPORT
[x] IMPROVED USB CONNECTION FOR SEVERAL MODELS 
Again we would like to thanks customers such as HighMoon for taking time and get in touch with us and help solving the problems.

----------


## jazouli89

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

